# My great pyr won't eat



## cwoods (Feb 2, 2016)

My beautiful girl won't eat and all of a sudden shying away from me.  She always gets excited when come to the fence and barn, runs the pasture and jumps up on the door to be petted.  This morning I noticed she wasn't very active and just picking at her food.  Tonight she wouldn't eat and was avoiding coming to me.  I sat at the edge of the doorway and she came to me and allowed me to pet her but was definitely acting strange.  If she's not eating by morning, I'm calling the vet.  Anyone have anything similar happen?  She's just a year old and is normally very happy and active.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2016)

no idea but tagging a few others @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @Pearce Pastures 

hope your girl starts feeling better


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2016)

I have no ideas but glad you are getting a vet and I hope all is okay.  Did she maybe eat something she shouldn't have?  Did she get scolded recently for something>


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 2, 2016)

That is odd. I would most def. have the vet out. When a big dog goes off feed that is a red flag for sure


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2016)

Just copy paste and put your answers in- that is easiest-

What breed is she again?

Spayed?

If not when was last heat cycle?

Updated on rabies vaccine? When was last vaccine?

Has she had any kills lately? If so what was it?

Can you get a temp?

Is she possibly pregnant?

What does she normally eat? When? How much?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2016)

alsea1 said:


> That is odd. I would most def. have the vet out. When a big dog goes off feed that is a red flag for sure


Actually that is not unusual for LGD's.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2016)

Also forgot to ask- are ticks heavy in your area?


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Really. I didn't know that. If my lab goes off feed its cause he is sick. Never had LGD's.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2016)

alsea1 said:


> Really. I didn't know that. If my lab goes off feed its cause he is sick. Never had LGD's.



Yeah, Lgd's are very different. They may decide to not eat for a few days. Believe it or not they really don't eat much food at all.
Our 12 month pups get 1 3qt scoop of feed each per day ...  3qt scooper comes out to about 5-8 cups depending on food type/size.  They sometimes finish food sometimes not... they are now over 130lbs. My German Shepherd Dog eats more than they do.

I have a pyr bitch (Eliza) that goes completely off feed while she is in heat. She won't touch it... she will flip it, bury it just won't touch it.  Some of our males will limit feed when a bitch is in heat too.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Interesting. Hopefully that means CWoods dog is fine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2016)

Hope we hear back soon.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 3, 2016)

Considering she's a year old she is probably coming into heat.


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 8, 2016)

Consider bloat?


----------

